
Apple's Schiller says kids with Chromebooks are “not going to succeed” - green-eclipse
https://iphone.appleinsider.com/articles/19/11/13/phil-schiller-offers-scathing-critique-of-chromebook-calls-it-cheap-testing-tool
======
randomerr
The best tool to challenge children is a Raspberry Pi. They can build an
entire computer from scratch for less then $100 and an old TV. Price is not
what makes a tool great.

------
skratchpixels
This is just a marketing tactic. Microsoft basically said the same about Apple
30 years ago.

Chromebooks also you to install Ubuntu naively which opens up a world of
options.

~~~
mehhh
Chromebooks in schools are enrolled in a corporate enrollment, even replacing
the (small) SSD won't enable you to run an alternative OS unless you reflash
coreboot or get the corporate administrator to release the device.

This manageability that is omnipresent, very hard to bypass and included for
free is why Chromebooks are so popular, despite the ridiculously short 3 to 4
year software support lifespan of each Chromebook.

~~~
m-p-3
That, and I don't see Apple with any services similar to Classroom [1]

[1]:
[https://edu.google.com/products/classroom](https://edu.google.com/products/classroom)

Also, students aren't always delicate with the equipment, so having a cheap
device that can be easily replaced with the least amount of friction possible
(most user settings will follow across devices, and if the device is already
enrolled then policies are applied automatically)

